
Federal deficit increases 26% to $984B for fiscal 2019, highest in 7 yrs - Reedx
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/25/federal-deficit-increases-26percent-to-984-billion-for-fiscal-2019.html
======
sova
1T is just about enough to give every US citizen a $200 monthly stipend...

